# F-Tasten in Access belegen



## Brauni (2. August 2002)

Servus

Weis wer von euch wie man access beibringt, das wenn man z.b. F5 drückt das er auf einen button klicken soll (dieser button bewirkt, das man zum vorherigen Datensatz springt)???

Mit AutoKeys (Makro) geht es manchmal" Einmal funktioniert es einwandfrei und wenn man ein paar mal die selbe taste drückt funzt es nur jedes 3te mal.

thx
Brauni


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. August 2002)

theoretisch müsste das gehen, indem du einfach einen tastendruck abfängst und dann je nach taste irgendwas bestimmtest machst. das würde beispielsweise so aussehen:

```
Private Sub Form_KeyPress(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)

Select KeyCode
    Case vbKeyF1: MsgBox "blablub f1"
    Case vbKeyF2: Msgbox "blablub f2"
    Case Default: 'und so weiter ...    
End Select

End Sub
```

das problem wird dabei nur sein, dass ein tastendruck durch einen benutzer nur für das gerade aktivierte steuerelement gilt. also wenn ein button den fokus hat, wird bei einem tastendruck nicht das entsprechende event vom formular aufgerufen, sondern das vom button.


----------

